# The Ordinary alias the Penny Farthing



## The ORDINARY Man (23 Aug 2010)

The Ordinary Bicycle more commonly known as the Penny Farthing, evolved in my opinion simply for men to race/ride against each other. By making the front driven wheel larger in diameter a rider could go further with one revolution as against that of a smaller wheeled machine . . simple gearing ! Chains were known at the time but did not figure in the designers minds when creating the first Bicycle ~ The Ordinary ..... History over . . now for the riding of one.
Wheel size around the 1870's was important so your inside leg measurement would be required by the cycle maker in order to produce a machine of 'your' size. To big and your legs are not long enough, to small and your leg fouled the handlebars. Early in the 1880's maker's designed a curved bar which gave much more latitude . . so don't just mount a machine without checking if it fits you.
Assuming you now have your P/F, select ideally a smooth flat peice of tarmac and place the front of your left foot onto the step/mounting peg ( normally located on the left of most machines ) Holding the handlebars, lean into the machine, place your free right foot slightly forward and scoot by pushing back against the ground. Once you have achieved forward movement, it might take a couple of pushes before you do, then stand upright on the peg. Do nothing else but hold this standing position allowing the machine to come to a standstill. The wheel moves from side to side or is it me ? you will ask and experience. When at a standstill, then gracefully step down. I would suggest this action is tried several times before taking the next step, that of sliding onto the saddle and feeling for the pedals. Don't go looking or feeling for the pedals as they will come to you. Once into the saddle I would advise that you, asumming you have taken your left foot from the peg, instantly re-locate your left foot on to the peg, slide off the saddle and stand upright allowing once again the machine to come to a standstill before gracefully dismounting. The art of riding an Ordinary( P/F ) is not in the saddle but knowing how to get on and off. 
Now having tried this a few times comes the full riding test that of mounting, pedalling and dismounting.
Locate left foot, taking care that the wheel, which will move when starting to mount does not foul your toe, then scoot , stand, slip onto the saddle, wait for pedals to come round, place feet on pedals and exert pressure. Instantly you will feel the wheel move towards the side of your pedalling action. Counteract this by gently gripping the handlebar at the end opposite the forward pedal pressure. I.E. grip left as you exert pressure to the right and visa-versa.
Unless you are in a wide area do not as yet try to turn until you have mastered the dismount.
Rule: When you decide to dismount . . DO NOT LOOK DOWN and BACK when trying to locate the peg with your left foot. Once located stand and allow the machine to slow down before stepping off to the ground. 
Please take care as in a hurry to mount it is simple to go over the front and it's a long way down. Once mastered ( I am biased ) there has not and is not a more elegant and regal bicycle to experience. As a final note, I have been riding these wonderful machines since the 1970's in the UK, France, Belgium, Holland, Germany and in Tasmania and so I write this advice from personal experince.
The ORDINARY MAN..


----------



## Panter (23 Aug 2010)

Fantastic post, thank you!

I only hope that one day I'll get a chance to put that into practice


----------



## bonk man (24 Aug 2010)

Local maniac ordinary rider Dave Preece was riding his in a 10 mile tt tonight, 36.55 on a windy night on an course with a hill in it that had to be climbed twice..... he is a favourite to win the next ordinary race


----------



## The ORDINARY Man (25 Aug 2010)

bonk man said:


> Local maniac ordinary rider Dave Preece was riding his in a 10 mile tt tonight, 36.55 on a windy night on an course with a hill in it that had to be climbed twice..... he is a favourite to win the next ordinary race


Been watching Dave since he first contacted me and I sorted him out with the Mesicek. I believe the Knutsford Three Hour race is next for him with a few different problems to face ~ it will not be like riding a TT.


----------



## bonk man (25 Aug 2010)

He is adaptable though, look at the riding he does, cross, tt ing, mtb, touring and as far as I know road racing.


----------



## The ORDINARY Man (25 Aug 2010)

bonk man said:


> He is adaptable though, look at the riding he does, cross, tt ing, mtb, touring and as far as I know road racing.


Yes ! I agree that Dave is versatile but having ridden the course at Knutsford myself in 2000, I have advised him accordingly.
Riding a machine that compares with a track cycle with no means of stopping quickly, you need a quick mind when competing with a fair number of pure novices that will be at Knutsford . . they are there for the fun aspect . . Dave, I feel is now a serious competitor . . but then three hours is a long time up in the clouds !!.
As a footnote: the number one P/F racer over the last few years has refused to race at Knutsford.


----------



## Hilldodger (25 Aug 2010)

The ORDINARY Man said:


> Yes ! I agree that Dave is versatile but having ridden the course at Knutsford myself in 2000, I have advised him accordingly.
> Riding a machine that compares with a track cycle with no means of stopping quickly, you need a quick mind when competing with a fair number of pure novices that will be at Knutsford . . they are there for the fun aspect . . Dave, I feel is now a serious competitor . . but then three hours is a long time up in the clouds !!.
> As a footnote: the number one P/F racer over the last few years has refused to race at Knutsford.




I must admit that having seen the plans for Knutsford and the number of novice teams who are buying/borowing machines just to race in this event, I'm glad I'm not the Event Manager.

I hope it all goes well for everyone involved and it's a shame I can't be there.


----------



## Panter (25 Aug 2010)

bonk man said:


> Local maniac ordinary rider Dave Preece was riding his in a 10 mile tt tonight, 36.55 on a windy night on an course with a hill in it that had to be climbed twice..... he is a favourite to win the next ordinary race



 

36 minutes??

Yee gads.


----------



## The ORDINARY Man (14 Sep 2010)

Panter said:


> 36 minutes??
> 
> Yee gads.


No doubt you have seen the other as you call them ~ maniacs, circulating around Knutsford Heath . . Dave did very well and but for his horrible saddle which is OK for short rides, would have done better with a touring/long distance saddle. Three hours ' up there ' around a hell of a circuit took courage.
Zimo, the Czech guy was/is the nearest of them all to a maniac . . . . . to win a race a few years ago, he was neck and neck with another rider as they approached the finish, so Zimo flung himself forward like a sprinter to make sure he crossed the line first, be that he was not completely on his Penny.


----------

